# Reloading Question



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I was looking around for some reloading equipment and dang that stuff is expensive. I have no clue what I'm doing when it comes to reloading but I want to learn. I'll only be loading .44 for the time being. My question is, are the Lee Loader's worth using and are they safe to use? Seems I can get the little kit for about 30 bucks and it has everything I need although I read I should also get the powder scoop kit cause the loader kit only comes with one. I don't mind that its gonna be a slow process doing them one at a time. I don't plan on loading thousands of rounds at a time. I figure this would work for now and I could always upgrade to a progressive press down the road. I just bought an $800 gun so the wife would flip if I also spent $1000 on reloading equipment. Also, a member posted a specific load that he uses for the same gun I have and he said he uses a "shout load" of a specific powder. What did he mean by a "shout load"?


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

now is the time start hitting yard sales i bought my rcbs press for 35 bucks i would save my money and get a single stage press first before a lee set not sure on the shout load


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Personally, I think the Lee stuff is pretty decent. I have an RCBS press just because I had the extra cash at the time. Just as a start, I would tend to shy away from scoops to determine the measure of powder. Get a scale. 

You need several things to start off with:
1. A press.
2. Reloading dies of your specific caliber load you want.
3. Powder scale.
4. Caliper (so you can make sure your loads fit specs)
5. Reloading book. (people call this a recipie book)

Here is a Lee package you can get. The only extra thing you need is the dies.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20847&hasJS=true

You are off to the right start by wanting a single stage press. Single stage meaning every pull of the handle does one operation to a cartridge. Progressive presses will do multiple operations with one pull of the press, i.e. size one piece of brass while priming another. Singles allow you to pay attention to one load at a time.

You do not NEED a tumbler to clean and polish your brass to start off with. However, it will probably be easier on your sizing dies if they are cleaned. Check out youtube.com and you can find some pretty good reloading videos.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Another thing to consider right now...
Reloading supplies are currently at a premium. 
Primers, bullets, brass and powder are scarce (but slowly getting better).
So expect to pay more for your components.

I assume the member you referred to meant to say stout load not shout load.
A stout load is one that pushes the maximum recommended amount of powder used for a specific bullet weight.
Good suggestion above regarding a reloading manual. I have many.
Each bullet type as well as weight will have a specific recommended powder range. With every different powder used the range changes.
The last thing anyone wants is to overcharge a round and cause a catastrophic failure. 
Good luck, you will enjoy reloading. It won't save you any money, but you will be able to shoot more!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I think you can get the Rockchucker setup by RCBS for around $300 unless they have shot up like everything else, last time I seen them though they were a little less than 250 so I cant imagine them going up that much, I would work up to any of those loads you see in the manuals though, if you buy 2 or 3 of the manuals and look at each one you will see that what is a max load in one book is not in another...the other might have your max at a grain or two higher, I meant to PM you as well I seen a couple more boxes of 44s(same as you bought before) only problen is is that they are down at the Wally World on 664 right off 33 by Old Mans Cave.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Cool thanks for the heads up. I picked up a couple more boxes at the Wally World on South High.

The loader I'm questioning is not a press at all. Its a little hand kit designed for one caliber. Cabelas has it for 22 bucks and it has exceptional reviews. I was hoping someone here had used it before. I do plan to get a press at some point but I don't really have the extra room for a large setup right now. I'll try to post a link to what I am talking about so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Thats pretty spot on Smallmouth. I picked up the Rockchucker Supreme Kit at FinFeatherFur Outfitters in Ashland for $280. The kit includes everything you need except the dies, bullets, brass, primers and powder. 

BigV is right, components are going for a premium when you can find them. If you would be interested, here is what to expect pricewise:

1. Reloading kit: $280
2. Carbide Die set: $40 (you would want these for pistol rounds. They are self lubricating)
3. Powder: about $20-22 /lb. (Can cost less if you buy larger jugs)
4. Primers: $40 / 1000primers.
5. Brass: $27 / 100 pieces of .44
6. Bullets: $26 / 100 bullets of .44

The brass can obviously be re-used. 

Figure 7000 grains per lb of powder to help calculate costs.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Here is your answer:


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Ditto on the RCBS Rockchucker kit. I tell everyone I hear that's considering reloading to get one, haven't heard a complain yet.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

In the meantime I would pick up some of the odds and ends you will need so as to spread out the cost, maybe buy a set of dies, maybe buy a box of bullets or two, if you look around you might be able to find a used set of dies, your brass is easy saved, I know all about spreading out cost, my Wife after I make a big purchase expects me to chill out to


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have been shopping around and attempting to spread the cost. I can not find powder and primers anywhere. Vances just got a load of powder in yesterday but not what I was wanting. Also I stopped by my father in laws house to show off my new toy and we got to talking about reloading and he says come down to the basement. Apparently someone in the family had passed years ago and had all this reloading gear that he has just had sitting there ever since in boxes. We went through it all and he seems to have most of the components but the press which he said had to be around somewhere because he remembers having it. The powder measure is really corroded looking so it may need replaced but he said I'm welcome to all of it if I want so that will be a god start for me. It is all RCBS. The only dies are .223 but dies are available everywhere. He did say I had to teach him how to reload once I got it all set up and learned myself so I guess I need to find some space for a larger setup and finish gathering components and I'll be all set. Thanks for all the tips guys.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I think most people use 2400 in magnum handguns I believe its made by Alliant, some people also use 110 made by Hodgen(sp) I think I heard somebody say though that you get a pretty narly fireball with 110, I dont reload a great deal of handgun rounds, I will keep a lookout for handgun powder when Im out and about.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

One important thing to do and hardly anyone tells you this is to buy a bright lamp, after you have charged the cases with powder run your reloading tray under the light and visually check the powder levels on all the cases, just a little bit of difference will be noticeable and IF you are shooting and hear any little difference in the sound of the shots or if the recoil feels a little different than the other rounds STOP, seing the cylinder out and check the barrel for obstructions like a jammed bullet in the barrel but if you visually check the powder levels under a bright light then you shaouldn't have any differences in sound or recoil when shooting.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

talk to SwollenGoat, he might have some Freebies for you courtesy of me


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, I've got a Lee press and powder measurer riding in the back seat of my truck right now that anyone wanting to start reloading is welcome to. I only ask that you don't come get this stuff just to sell it on Craigslist or Ebay. If you REALLY need it and are going to USE IT, come get it - it's yours. Post here or send me a PM.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

SwollenGoat said:


> Yeah, I've got a Lee press and powder measurer riding in the back seat of my truck right now that anyone wanting to start reloading is welcome to. I only ask that you don't come get this stuff just to sell it on Craigslist or Ebay. If you REALLY need it and are going to USE IT, come get it - it's yours. Post here or send me a PM.



This is a heck of an offer, I have 4 presses myself and am about ready to crank out some Rounds myself
Good Job littleking & SwollenGoat


----------

